# Request for those who make laser engraved blanks



## Akula (Apr 17, 2016)

First, I want to say some of them are really great and I would love to do them.

Now, since they all seem to start around $20 and go up, I just don't want to pay that for a sierra style.

My request, make them for larger pens 
I know there are some for jr gents and a few for the larger pens but just not the selection and not as many out in the markets.

This may or may not be the right place and this might even have been covered 100 times over but I was just looking at some from a email and thought, WOW!  There was one on there I had not seen before and it would be a big hit...except it was for a sierra.  I might be in the minority but they are just not a style I do often.

Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Bill!!

The "makers" are always trying to make something the "pen guys" will buy!!

If you have specific ideas in mind that you think would do well, send me a PM.  Ken is pretty open minded--he and Dawn speak regularly about new things that might work.

Presently, Ken makes many of his styles for the bolt action, the american patriot and, yes the jr. gent and full size gent.  To be honest, the sierra is the "hottest" seller, with the bolt action coming on strong.  The full size gent is RARE, the jr. --medium rare!!

That's why the new styles are either designed for a specific themed kit, or are made for the most popular--the sierra.

Nothing is carved in granite--give us a good idea and we will try to run with it!!


----------



## magpens (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmmm ... he said laser engraved blanks.

Did he mean laser-cut inlay blanks ?

Bill, if it is laser-cut blanks then let me suggest that if you don't care for the Sierra styles  you can get creative and adapt them for some other styles ... admittedly, a limited choice of other styles.

For example, I have several times adapted a Sierra laser-cut blank (27/64" tube) to go on a Vertex Click kit (3/8" tube).  That requred some shimming of the tube to fit the larger hole in the blank and also adding an accent ring to each end of the blank.

Given the design and set-up work that goes into those laser-cut blanks, I don't think $20 each is an unreasonable price.

Having said that, I DO think that $35 for the Killer Whale laser-cut blank IS unreasonable, but maybe there's a reason I don't know.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2016)

magpens said:


> Hmmm ... he said laser engraved blanks.
> 
> Did he mean laser-cut inlay blanks ?



I suspect so, I am familiar with at least one email he probably received tonight.


----------



## Akula (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, my mistake.  It's the laser cutouts.

In fact without trying to break any rules, it was the Marlin sent out by Ed.  I know a lot of fishermen and women that would love to own one, just not a sierra.  

These could be HOT for charity auctions I do since I don't make to sell much any longer.  Just thinking others might be considering along the same lines.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Bill,

I forwarded your question to Ken (Kallenshaan woods), he replied as follows:

"One simple solution is the fact that the Sierra blank is totally  interchangable with the lower blank of the Jr. Gent II. A matching upper barrel  blank and you’re good to go."

"Simple" for Ken, who knew this--NOW could be simple for us, too!!
You can make a Junior series, with no additional cost!!!

Thanks for the question, I learned something!!!!


----------



## bryceprusse (Apr 18, 2016)

Bill,
You can take a sierra inlay kit and use it on the bottom half of a Jr. kit.  
The 27/64 inlay kit will work on the 10.5mm tube.
Only drawback is the picture will be upside down one way.  Either while it is together or while you write, depends on how you put it together.
Have Fun


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

I have many inlay kits from Constant. All were made for the Sierra kit but only one has or will be on that kit. I hate Sierras....
These were done back in 2010...:wink:

Here are three identical inlays ( South African Springbok Rugby themed )
One on a Sierra, one on an Elegant Beauty ( sleeved ) and one on an Imperial ( drilled )
I think I put one on a Jr too, but can't find a pic.

I reckon you could make them fit just about any pen.......well....maybe not a skinny slimline..:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

....oh, and you can also do the same with the Sierra Printed Circuit Board ( PCB ) cast tubes. Or any other Sierra cast tube.:biggrin:
Here are two. One on an Elegant Beauty ( sleeved ) and one with 'Ooops-bands'  made to fit on a LauLau Long Clicker. 

So....now you don't have to use those expensive blanks on a crap kit !!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Skip tell us all what you really think of the Sierra kit.:biggrin::biggrin:  You do that and I will share what I think of that click kit and we can compare and I bet the feelings are mutual.  

yes thinking outside the box can make for some interesting pens. We all must not be afraid to experiment and fail but we learn from these experiments. Someone has to be the first for everything we know today.


Hey Skip don't look:wink:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

JT, was I that obvious?? :biggrin:

But just in case you didn't get the message....


I HATE THE SIERRA KIT !!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

Well lets see  Here are my notes on that long click:biggrin:  It looks like a Hypodermic needle. I hate needles.


I hate that long clicker kit


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

Ha ha JT, you are bonkers !!:biggrin:

But you missed the point of the OP's thread.......he too likes the inlay blanks but wants them on a better kit....:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't help the OP but I can help you get passed this notion that the Sierra kit is a devil of a kit. It is one of my best sellers and have never had any problems with them. To each his own as they say.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 18, 2016)

Plug it and re-drill it to the hole size of your choice.

I'm working on a music one now that I plugged with ebonite, glued in all the bits of the inlay and now have a blank I can drill out to any size that won't interfere with the inlay once turned. i.e. won't turn so thin as to turn through the wood thickness or drill so large as to blow out the inlay. 

At least it opens up a few options for you.


----------

